# Dog Show in Lancashire - Sunday 14th April



## The Last Crusade (Apr 11, 2013)

*Classes can be entered into even during the Fun Dog Show, so it's never too late.*

1) Best Veteran - over 8yrs old
2) Best Puppy Under 12 months
3) Best Owner & Dog
4) Best Bull Breed
5) Waggiest Tail
6) Glossiest Coat
7) Scruffiest Coat
8) Best Rescued dog
9) Prettiest Girl
10) Handsomest boy​*1st-4th winners receive certificates and rosettes and the 1st place winners from each class are entered into the 'Best In Show' and win a special prize.
*









All for a good cause - Considering taking our two up there just for the fun of it 

They seem to hold events each season as well which is nice - And everyone is welcome.


----------

